# apple bloque ipad



## yascherx (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai un ipad 2 version 4.3  bloqué par Apple  pour pas qu'il soit jailbreaké... Est-ce normal? et que faire dans ce cas là?? 
Merci


----------

